# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Locazione di immobile cointestato

## doctor74

Un immobile è posseduto da 3 soggetti al 33% ed è locato ma il canone viene incassato effettivamente solo da uno dei 3, lo può dichiarare interamente solo chi lo incassa effettivamente o va comunque pro quota?

----------


## Patty76

> Un immobile è posseduto da 3 soggetti al 33% ed è locato ma il canone viene incassato effettivamente solo da uno dei 3, lo può dichiarare interamente solo chi lo incassa effettivamente o va comunque pro quota?

  Ma quante volte ne abbiamo parlato, ormai.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Il reddito viene dichiarato dall'intestatario del contratto...

----------


## doctor74

Grazie e scusa, nella fretta non ho prima cercato altre discussioni in merito. Quindi se nel contratto sono indicati tutti e 3 si attaccano e lo dichiarano tutti e 3

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie e scusa, *nella fretta non ho prima cercato altre discussioni in merito.*

  Questo potevi evitare di scriverlo ......

----------


## doctor74

non succederà più, non vi arrabbiate  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Giameg

Scusi, cosa succede invece se il contratto e' intestato ad uno degli eredi ma l'importo viene diviso e regolarmente dichiarato da tutti gli eredi ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusi, cosa succede invece se il contratto e' intestato ad uno degli eredi ma l'importo viene diviso e regolarmente dichiarato da tutti gli eredi ?

  Per quanto detto sopra, nulla.

----------


## studiovera

> Ma quante volte ne abbiamo parlato, ormai.... 
> Il reddito viene dichiarato dall'intestatario del contratto...

  Pero' sapete anche che non tutti condividono questo pensiero vero?

----------


## Bibolo

riesumo questo post perchè mi trovo in una situazione per cui sto avendo delle difficoltà con un consulente che non asbbraccia la tesi per cui il canone va tassato in capo all'intestatario del contratto e quindi di chi lo percepisce.
avete dei riferimenti normativi che possano giustificare questa affermazione in modo da convincere anche il consulente? 
grazie.

----------


## F&L

> riesumo questo post perchè mi trovo in una situazione per cui sto avendo delle difficoltà con un consulente che non asbbraccia la tesi per cui il canone va tassato in capo all'intestatario del contratto e quindi di chi lo percepisce.
> avete dei riferimenti normativi che possano giustificare questa affermazione in modo da convincere anche il consulente? 
> grazie.

  non ho sotto mano dei riferimenti normativi, per quanto ne sappia io comunque se l'immobile è intestato a più persone l'importo dell'affitto DEVE essere dichiarato (in base alle perentuali di proprietà) da tutti gli intestatari senza tener conto di chi effettivamente percepisce il canone e di chi risulta intestatario del contratto di locazione; cioè la cosa giusta è che anche sul contratto siano riportati tutti gli intestatari ma se così non fosse poco importa.Certo sembra sbagliato che chi non percepisce affitto debba dichiararlo ma è così.ciò accade sopratutto nei casi di fabbricati ricevuti in eredità da un genitore deceduto ma per esempio con in vita l'altro genitore il quale continua a gestire ed incassare l'affitto

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

> Ma quante volte ne abbiamo parlato, ormai.... 
> Il reddito viene dichiarato dall'intestatario del contratto...

  Ho provato a cercare nei forum precedenti, ma non ho trovato la soluzione del problema. Se mi sono sbagliato, qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi dove guardare?
Comunque per vostra esperienza è corretto oppure no che il reddito derivante da un contratto di locazione di un immobile cointestato venga dichiarato solo dall'intestatario del contratto?
A mio parere potrebbe essere considerato elusivo ad esempio nel caso in cui i redditi venissero imputati "per caso" al contribuente con il reddito più basso.

----------


## paolab

> Ho provato a cercare nei forum precedenti, ma non ho trovato la soluzione del problema. Se mi sono sbagliato, qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi dove guardare?
> Comunque per vostra esperienza è corretto oppure no che il reddito derivante da un contratto di locazione di un immobile cointestato venga dichiarato solo dall'intestatario del contratto?
> A mio parere potrebbe essere considerato elusivo ad esempio nel caso in cui i redditi venissero imputati "per caso" al contribuente con il reddito più basso.

  Civilisticamente il contratto può - se c'e' l'accordo tra i proprietari - essere sottoscritto da qualunque di loro, anche da uno solo. 
Ai fini fiscali il canone deve essere dichiarato pro-quota da tutti, non lo può dichiarare solo uno

----------


## F&L

> Civilisticamente il contratto può - se c'e' l'accordo tra i proprietari - essere sottoscritto da qualunque di loro, anche da uno solo. 
> Ai fini fiscali il canone deve essere dichiarato pro-quota da tutti, non lo può dichiarare solo uno

  concordo perfettamente.

----------


## robil

> Ho provato a cercare nei forum precedenti, ma non ho trovato la soluzione del problema. Se mi sono sbagliato, qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi dove guardare?
> Comunque per vostra esperienza è corretto oppure no che il reddito derivante da un contratto di locazione di un immobile cointestato venga dichiarato solo dall'intestatario del contratto?
> A mio parere potrebbe essere considerato elusivo ad esempio nel caso in cui i redditi venissero imputati "per caso" al contribuente con il reddito più basso.

  Cari amici proviamo a inquadrare la questione giuridicamente. Per norma un immobile se in comproprietà NON potrebbe essere affittato nella parte in cui appartiene ad altri se non c'è accordo dei proprietari. Quindi salvo diversi accordi l'immobile può essere affittato solo con sottoscrizione del contratto di TUTTI i proprietari con conseguente imputazione dei redditi ai proprietari proquota.  
Il caso che generalmente si verifica è un immobile intestato a 2 coniugi. Chi firma il contratto? Dovrebbero firmare entrambi in caso di assenza  di altri accordi o potrebbe firmare solo 1 in caso di accordo. Ma che natura ha questo accordo? Non è null'altro che una concessione in comodato di uno dei coniugi all'altro con facoltà di locare l'immobile a suo nome. 
Benissimo, a questo punto interviene l'agenzia delle entrate a schiarirci le idee sui dubbi posti in questa discussione: 
Con risoluzione n. 394 del 22 ottobre 2008, l’Agenzia delle Entrate ha espresso il principio secondo cui il reddito derivante dalla locazione di un immobile, ancorché percepito dal comodatario, deve essere imputato al proprietario (comodante) e non all’utilizzatore (comodatario).  
Quindi ha ragione chi ha concluso dicendo che il reddito fiscalmente va imputato proquota ai proprietari al di la del fatto che il contratto sia sottoscritto da tutti o da parte degli intestatari.   :Smile:

----------


## fazietto

Ciao a tutti,  
riapro questo topic perchè ho un dubbio e vorrei chiedervi un parere. La situazione è questa: 
- Immobile cointestato al 50% tra coniugi, affittato parzialmente (1 stanza e bagno)
- Lui pensionato, lei casalinga a carico 100% (anche con l'affitto non supererà la quota)
- Contratto registrato a giugno 2013 tramite Siria (per cedolare secca) ma il locatore nonchè firmatario della denuncia è solo il marito 
Ad oggi vado a fare la dichiarazione dei redditi e pensavo di: 
- fare un 730 congiunto, utilizzando il sostituto d'imposta del marito (Inps)
- nel quadro B, inserire l'immobile in oggetto al 50% a lui e a lei, ma a lui indicherò che si tratta di una locazione con cedolare secca, mentre a lei che si tratta di una locazione ordinaria imponibile al 95% 
Secondo voi, sto dichiarando correttamente? Volendo potrei mettere anche a lei la scelta per la cedolare secca, nonostante non sia stata indicata sul contratto (credo di no ma chiedere non costa nulla)?  
Grazie a tutti coloro che leggeranno e buon lavoro!

----------


## robil

> Ciao a tutti,  
> riapro questo topic perchè ho un dubbio e vorrei chiedervi un parere. La situazione è questa: 
> - Immobile cointestato al 50% tra coniugi, affittato parzialmente (1 stanza e bagno)
> - Lui pensionato, lei casalinga a carico 100% (anche con l'affitto non supererà la quota)
> - Contratto registrato a giugno 2013 tramite Siria (per cedolare secca) ma il locatore nonchè firmatario della denuncia è solo il marito 
> Ad oggi vado a fare la dichiarazione dei redditi e pensavo di: 
> - fare un 730 congiunto, utilizzando il sostituto d'imposta del marito (Inps)
> - nel quadro B, inserire l'immobile in oggetto al 50% a lui e a lei, ma a lui indicherò che si tratta di una locazione con cedolare secca, mentre a lei che si tratta di una locazione ordinaria imponibile al 95% 
> Secondo voi, sto dichiarando correttamente? Volendo potrei mettere anche a lei la scelta per la cedolare secca, nonostante non sia stata indicata sul contratto (credo di no ma chiedere non costa nulla)?  
> Grazie a tutti coloro che leggeranno e buon lavoro!

  Vedi in questo link.. direi che le conclusioni sono condivisibili..  Comproprietario non risultante dal contratto di locazione - Il Sole 24 ORE

----------

